# Cant Share Files Over Network



## BenDouglas (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, I am having some issues sharing files and even seeing the other computer on my network at home. I recently upgraded and the old computer worked fine, i setup the new computer and it worked fine also with the 2nd one in the house. But I got a virus and ended up having to format. Ever since the format i have not been able to see the other computer or share files with it.

This is the error that comes up:

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/7231/nonetworkzb0.jpg

The way we have it setup it a Modem/Router that both comps plug directly into. The internet works fine on both, its just the lan thats not working.

If you need any system info just ask and ill post it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For each computer, please do this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BenDouglas (Nov 30, 2007)

My New Computer:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ben>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.1.1.4] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BENJAMIN <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
BENJAMIN <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Ben>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : benjamin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-53-2A-58
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 1 December 2007 11:33:30 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 1 December 2007 12:33:30 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Ben>


----------



## BenDouglas (Nov 30, 2007)

2nd computer that was already there:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bob>nbtstat -n
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.1.1.2] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ICHIGO <00> UNIQUE Registered
ICHIGO <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered
HOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
C:\Documents and Settings\Bob>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ichigo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-45-F3-82
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 1 December 2007 11:44:11 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 1 December 2007 12:44:11 P
M
C:\Documents and Settings\Bob>


----------



## BenDouglas (Nov 30, 2007)

I just realised when i pasted that in that i didnt have them both with the same group name, so i changed them both to HOME but it didnt help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well the display that you posted shows that each of them thinks they are the master browser. This normally happens when they can't see the other computer.

Can you ping both ways by computer name?


----------



## BenDouglas (Nov 30, 2007)

How would i do that? Im not that good at this stuff haha.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt for the following commands.

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Fade1 (Sep 4, 2007)

If CompA can ping CompB, but CompB can not ping CompA, which one has the firewall issue?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably CompA is the one with the firewall, since incoming blocks are by far the most common.


----------

